

The Fall of the House of Crunch - twampss
http://uncov.com/fall-of-the-house-of-crunch

======
smoody
It's sort-of silly to compare a publication like the old Infoworld (which had
a large staff and was a weekly print publication that hadn't mastered the
digital realm) to a small team, blog-based publication like the Crunches.
They're two different beasts.

